# How Legal Was The Introduction Of Canadian Wolves Into The N



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

I was given a green light on this. 8)

http://www.allamericanpatriot.com/conte ... rn-rockies



> What they discovered was that USFWS had embezzled as much as $60- to $70-million from the excise taxes collected on sportsman purchases of guns, ammo and fishing tackle. According to Beers, when USFWS Director Jamie Rappaport Clark was questioned about the unauthorized use of these monies, her comment was something to the effect of, "I was told the money was to be used where I felt it was needed."
> 
> So, where did USFWS use "your" tax dollars...the money that was supposed to be for funding projects that insure the health of the wildlife and fish resources sportsmen have worked so hard to build? According to Jim Beers, one use was to fund the introduction of those Canadian wolves into the Northern Rockies. That's right, they used "your" money to fund dumping wolves into one of the richest wildlife areas of North America - unleashing the wildlife equivalent of cancer to destroy the past hundred years of sound wildlife conservation efforts (at the cost of hundreds of millions of sportsman dollars). And those wolves are now at out-of-control numbers, and they are dealing a death blow to elk, moose, deer and other big game populations in many areas of Montana, Idaho and Wyoming.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

I've said it once and I'll say it again, The reintroduction of wolves has been the single most effective Anti Hunting tool ever used and perpetrated in the history of our nation. You can't tell me for one minute that wasn't their goal from the get-go. Try and blow wolf sunshine up my butt all you want, they are an invasive, non native species and they need to be wiped out. Those wolf lovin, tree huggin, anti huntin maggots knew EXACTLY what they were doing when they tuned those things loose. They are a kin to our wildlife eco sytem as Zebra Muscles and Burbot are to our waterways. 

I hate wolves almost as much as I hate wheelers. They are both responsible for the degradation and corruption of what used to be a good thing. Now all there is out there are wheeler trails and wolf sh*t. :evil:


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

Come on Tex, don't pull any punches! Let us know what is really on your mind! :wink: :mrgreen:


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

> I've said it once and I'll say it again, The reintroduction of wolves has been the single most effective Anti Hunting tool ever used and perpetrated in the history of our nation. You can't tell me for one minute that wasn't their goal from the get-go. Try and blow wolf sunshine up my butt all you want, they are an invasive, non native species and they need to be wiped out. Those wolf lovin, tree huggin, anti huntin maggots knew EXACTLY what they were doing when they tuned those things loose. They are a kin to our wildlife eco sytem as Zebra Muscles and Burbot are to our waterways.
> 
> I hate wolves almost as much as I hate wheelers. They are both responsible for the degradation and corruption of what used to be a good thing. Now all there is out there are wheeler trails and wolf sh*t.


+1. Wolves have no place in an ecosystem where they are protected and are being used as a tool to destroy hunting. We should have kept them extinct like nature intended them to be. They couldn't adapt like the coyotes and foxes.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

stillhunterman said:


> Come on Tex, don't pull any punches! Let us know what is really on your mind! :wink: :mrgreen:


Short of using profanity and calling names that about covers it. :twisted:


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> I've said it once and I'll say it again, The reintroduction of wolves has been the single most effective Anti Hunting tool ever used and perpetrated in the history of our nation. You can't tell me for one minute that wasn't their goal from the get-go. Try and blow wolf sunshine up my butt all you want, they are an invasive, non native species and they need to be wiped out. Those wolf lovin, tree huggin, anti huntin maggots knew EXACTLY what they were doing when they tuned those things loose. They are a kin to our wildlife eco sytem as Zebra Muscles and Burbot are to our waterways.
> 
> I hate wolves almost as much as I hate wheelers. They are both responsible for the degradation and corruption of what used to be a good thing. Now all there is out there are wheeler trails and wolf sh*t. :evil:


Ahh Hell.... you had me until you mentioned Wheeler! I just went and bought a new one today and know I am donating to the save the Wolf Foundation in your name!


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

Rumors of misappropriation of funds from the P.R. monies by the USFWS have been floating around for a very long time. I certainly hope the truth comes out in court and those found guilty get the maximum penalty! And yes, I think TEX pretty much summed it up.

The anti's are now pushing for taxes on the multitude of items purchased by the "outdoor public that are non-hunters" yet utilize the great outdoors in various ways to pay for all of the things that hunters have been contributing to for years and years. When that is accomplished there will be no need for hunters and their money to take care of our wildlife and habitat.... :O>>:


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

The wolf thing is very near and dear to my heart. I grew up in Challis Idaho, which became wolf central in 1995 with reintroduction. Its a tough deal all around. In my professional world, I've come to realize the power of the Endangered Species Act. In my opinion, it is the most tyranical piece of legislation ever passed by Congress. It puts power in the hands of GS-9s to control tremendous tracts of real estate, entire economies and communities - with no accountibility to anyone really. 

Anyway, I support any and all legal efforts to uncover the garbage behind the scenes of the wolf reintroduction in '95. It is no small deal to Central Idaho by any stretch. None at all.

AND FWIW - This is a political issue, yet wildlife related. I hope we can have a very respectful and civil discussion on this issue. This is the kind of thing I think we should be discussing on this site. Thanks!

Gary


----------



## richardjb (Apr 1, 2008)

Stop the wolf now! Let truth be known. Without the sportsman tax, wolf supporters can not fund their fight. Support measures that will not fund wolf agenda.


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> The wolf thing is very near and dear to my heart. I grew up in Challis Idaho, which became wolf central in 1995 with reintroduction. Its a tough deal all around. In my professional world, I've come to realize the power of the Endangered Species Act. In my opinion, it is the most tyranical piece of legislation ever passed by Congress. It puts power in the hands of GS-9s to control tremendous tracts of real estate, entire economies and communities - with no accountibility to anyone really.
> 
> Anyway, I support any and all legal efforts to uncover the garbage behind the scenes of the wolf reintroduction in '95. It is no small deal to Central Idaho by any stretch. None at all.
> 
> ...


Well I am glad we are "ALLOWED" to discuss something here. I am betting it is just a matter of time before one of the other progressive mods slam this shut also because it goes contrary to the socialist progressive agenda. Then they will hide behind the red sign instead of using their green mod sign!!!!!! This used to be a fun place to hang out with some lively discussion but that has changed in a big way and I am none to happy about it. I better shut up now before I get banned like the others who dared speak their mind!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> The wolf thing is very near and dear to my heart. *I grew up in Challis Idaho,* which became wolf central in 1995 with reintroduction. Its a tough deal all around. In my professional world, I've come to realize the power of the Endangered Species Act. In my opinion, it is the most tyranical piece of legislation ever passed by Congress. It puts power in the hands of GS-9s to control tremendous tracts of real estate, entire economies and communities - with no accountibility to anyone really.
> 
> Anyway, I support any and all legal efforts to uncover the garbage behind the scenes of the wolf reintroduction in '95. It is no small deal to Central Idaho by any stretch. None at all.
> 
> ...


May be you knew my Uncle??? Robert Gardner? He was married to a gal Named Connie and they had a daughter named Jonny Mae. He was a guide and cowboy up there for several years back in the late seventies and early eighties.

Oops, I meant this to be a PM... What happened...


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

:roll:


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

:roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## wapiti67 (Oct 2, 2007)

Hey...watch it!!! I'm a GS-11


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

You know Stillhunter if you roll your eyes 9511 more times then you will have 10,000 posts like Pro. :lol: :lol: Maybe that is your goal. :wink:


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

:roll: 9510...... :mrgreen:


----------

